

Ask HN: Etsy for hobby electronics hackers? - SingAlong

Hi<p>I've always been in love with electronics and do small electronics hacks once in a while and wanted to sell some of them. But not finding a dedicated community for hobbyist electronics hackers wanting to sell their stuff online.<p>So I planned to make an app for this niche audience.<p>What features would you like to see in an MVP if it was some sort of Etsy for electronics hackers (or indie guys building cool electronics stuff)?
======
sgrove
I'm about to dive into some pretty heavy hardware stuff myself - I have all
the equipment, supplies, and reading materials. It's definitely a different
beast, and it feels like there are so many possibilities for startups to
exploit in the physical world.

I definitely wouldn't mind seeing a place to see some one-off creations.

